# Relocate fuel tank



## Choppertom (Dec 7, 2013)

I believe the honda 300trx is a gravity fed fuel system like most four wheelers. How do I relocate a fuel cell lower than the carburetor on a mini jeep I'm building. Use a fuel pump and regulator if so which one and how many psi. Please help also need a 54% gear reduction to slow it down for my son! Thanks for reading


----------

